# Wildflowers and Cattle



## Rollochrome (Apr 9, 2012)

I want to seed my front pasture with wildflowers this fall, specifically bluebonnets and indian paintbrushes.

I also am going to buy my first head, probably a young red angus.

Is this mixing oil and water?

Will a cow eat flowers and get sick?


----------



## cedarcreekranch (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, basically what you'll be doing is planting weeds in your pasture. Pretty weeds but still weeds. ;-) As long as there is grass to eat, your cattle usually won't eat anything that will hurt them - we have some paintbrush in one pasture & I hate to spray it so we leave the one patch and nothing has gotten sick from it. (don't know if they would anyway) Just know that a lot of those wildflowers will grow faster than the grass in the spring and can shade it out - there's a reason not to have them. Sorry!


----------

